

Description of a NetHack AI - eru
http://taeb-blog.sartak.org/2009/08/planar-taeb-ai.html

======
eru
Please pardon the editorialized title. I thought the original title was not
very descriptive and used the words "NetHack AI" from the first line of the
article instead.

I hope those guys will produce the Interhack-like program, soon.

~~~
derefr
No pardoning required; editing a title to clarify wording that would be vague
to your intended audience is always allowed. It's why we have the title box,
instead of just an automatic server-side <title>/<h1>-scrape.

------
Isamu
See also: the classic Rogue-playing AI "Rog-o-matic" -
<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/rogomatic.html> (Rogue being the
ancestor of NetHack)

------
eru
The comments mention a video (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nmScWpiJY>) of
the bot in action.

------
jrockway
The article doesn't say this, so it's worth noting that TAEB is a Perl/Moose
app.

------
rndmcnlly0
I'd really like to see more descriptions of people applying AI to hard-but-
not-commercially-interesting problems.

